# NodePop Boston - OpenVZ 1GB 7$/m - KVM 256MB 3$/m - 1Gbps Uplink



## zim (Oct 17, 2013)

NodePop has new nodes in Boston Mass ready to go. Each node is configured with dual Xeon E5430 processors, 16GB of RAM and 15K SAS Drives in raid 10.  Each node is connected at 1 Gbps to a 10Gbps pure cogent uplink(for the moment). Amazing speeds along the east coast, to Europe and Canada. High quality brocade network. 7 Day money back guarantee.


SM-KVM

1 vCPU
256 MB Ram
5 GB disk
200 GB bandwidth
1 IPv4
$3.00/m
Order Promo: kvm50off

MD-KVM

1 vCPU
512 MB Ram
10 GB disk
500 GB bandwidth
1 IPv4
$6.00/m
Order Promo: kvm50off

LG-KVM

2 vCPU’s
1024 MB Ram
20 GB disk
2000 GB bandwidth
1 IPv4
$12.00/m
Order Promo: kvm50off

LG-OpenVZ

2 vCPU’s
1024 MB Ram
20 GB disk
2000 GB bandwidth
1 IPv4
$7.00/m
Order Promo: 7BUCKS


Test IP: 38.83.198.25
Test File: 38.83.198.25/100mb.test

Location: 59 Innerbelt rd. Somerville MA. (Boston)


----------



## MannDude (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice offer and unique location. I was going to PM you and tell you that you need 25 posts to publish an offer, but 24 is close enough!


----------



## shovenose (Oct 17, 2013)

Can you tell me more about your bay area servers? I live here so I might get a VPS from you.


----------



## perennate (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow... first LE near-Boston offer I've seen. Looks great, personally I don't need server in Boston but I think there's a lot of demand for this.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Oct 17, 2013)

Test file doesn't work.


----------



## zim (Oct 18, 2013)

Test file should be working. I apologize about that. Bay Area hardware is the same as Boston, except 100mbit uplinks.


----------



## zim (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone interested in the Boston Data center, i will double your bandwidth for free, Just open a ticket and mention this post.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Nov 8, 2013)

Just a note for those unaware.  If you are currently using Choopa for their good routing into EU (UK,DE,NL) the connectivity that is provided by NodePop although pure cogent currently has lower latency than Choopa to a lot of networks in Europe:  


NodePop to NL:
1 38.83.198.1 (38.83.198.1) 0.876 ms 0.754 ms 0.833 ms
2 te0-6-0-6.ccr22.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.82.45) 0.887 ms 0.894 ms te0-6-0-6.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.82.41) 0.714 ms
3 te0-4-0-3.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.190) 66.273 ms te0-2-0-3.ccr22.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.85.218) 66.344 ms te0-0-0-2.mpd21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (66.28.4.190) 73.465 ms
4 te0-5-0-4.ccr22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.77.229) 72.923 ms be2275.ccr21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.51.254) 81.014 ms multi-use.cogentco.com (154.54.62.146) 81.067 ms
5 multi-use.cogentco.com (154.54.62.146) 80.848 ms 80.603 ms be2303.ccr21.ams04.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.102) 82.094 ms
6 be2312.ccr21.ams04.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.94) 81.403 ms * be2303.ccr21.ams04.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.102) 81.361 ms
7 149.11.38.30 (149.11.38.30) 88.430 ms * *
8 none.host.com (46.249.xx.xx) 81.191 ms 81.452 ms 81.894 ms

Choopa to NL:
1 108.61.9.3.choopa.net (108.61.9.3) 0.042 ms 0.014 ms 0.012 ms
2 ethernet7-4-br2.pnj1.choopa.net (108.61.81.221) 0.261 ms 0.246 ms 0.229 ms
3 ae3.ar2.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.95.5) 1.842 ms ae7.ar1.nyc3.us.nlayer.net (69.31.34.61) 3.634 ms ae3.ar2.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.95.5) 1.806 ms
4 ae0-315.nyc41.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.93) 0.630 ms 1.752 ms 1.736 ms
5 ae4-133.nyc20.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.13) 1.330 ms xe-10-0-0.ams12.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.180.129) 76.742 ms ae4-133.nyc20.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.13) 1.286 ms
6 serverius-gw.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.99.30) 87.202 ms 93.380 ms xe-0-3-1.ams12.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.107.202) 75.880 ms
7 serverius-gw.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.99.30) 81.969 ms 81.133 ms *
8 none.host.com (46.249.xx.xx) 88.393 ms 87.767 ms 88.562 ms






```
NodePop to DE:
 1  38.83.198.1 (38.83.198.1)  0.913 ms  0.978 ms  1.047 ms
 2  te0-6-0-6.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.82.41)  0.971 ms te0-6-0-6.ccr22.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.82.45)  1.111 ms te0-6-0-6.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.82.41)  0.838 ms
 3  te0-2-0-3.ccr21.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.85.214)  66.199 ms te0-3-0-1.ccr21.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.31.230)  66.186 ms te0-1-0-2.mpd21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.130)  80.539 ms
 4  multi-use.cogentco.com (154.54.62.146)  81.290 ms be2276.ccr22.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.36.58)  81.053 ms be2283.ccr21.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.33)  73.667 ms
 5  multi-use.cogentco.com (154.54.62.146)  80.878 ms te0-7-0-0.mag21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.76.170)  80.894 ms multi-use.cogentco.com (154.54.62.146)  80.458 ms
 6  te0-0-0-4.mag21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.76.190)  81.200 ms te4-3.ccr01.dus01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.61.78)  84.120 ms te1-3.ccr01.dus01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.122)  84.124 ms
 7  149.6.138.234 (149.6.138.234)  84.307 ms te1-3.ccr01.dus01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.0.122)  83.740 ms te4-3.ccr01.dus01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.61.78)  83.667 ms
 8  149.6.138.234 (149.6.138.234)  83.800 ms  96.825 ms  96.839 ms
 9  none.host.com (31.170.xx.xx)  83.717 ms  84.240 ms  83.557 ms

Choopa to DE:
 1  108.61.9.3.choopa.net (108.61.9.3)  0.037 ms  0.013 ms  0.012 ms
 2  vl167-br1.pnj1.choopa.net (108.61.81.217)  8.042 ms  8.032 ms  8.014 ms
 3  ae2.ar2.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.34.209)  2.252 ms ae7.ar2.nyc3.us.nlayer.net (69.31.34.77)  3.137 ms  3.127 ms
 4  ae7-40g.cr1.nyc2.us.nlayer.net (69.31.34.126)  1.119 ms  1.111 ms  1.094 ms
 5  ae4-133.nyc20.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.13)  1.076 ms  1.063 ms  1.046 ms
 6  xe-5-0-0.nyc32.ip4.tinet.net (213.200.80.122)  3.566 ms xe-5-2-0.nyc30.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.181.182)  4.322 ms xe-0-2-0.nyc30.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.183.50)  4.253 ms
 7  te0-7-0-8.ccr21.jfk07.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.10.141)  10.061 ms  5.722 ms  5.682 ms
 8  be2057.ccr22.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.80.177)  6.269 ms  6.257 ms  7.150 ms
 9  te0-0-0-5.ccr22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.42.50)  79.321 ms  79.316 ms te0-2-0-2.mpd22.lon13.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.42.54)  79.287 ms
10  be2275.ccr21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.51.254)  78.545 ms multi-use.cogentco.com (154.54.62.146)  79.224 ms te0-2-0-3.ccr21.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.85.214)  75.499 ms
11  te0-3-0-12.mag21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.78.213)  85.556 ms multi-use.cogentco.com (154.54.62.146)  83.278 ms te0-3-0-3.mag21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.78.210)  78.625 ms
12  te4-3.ccr01.dus01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.61.78)  89.098 ms  81.930 ms multi-use.cogentco.com (154.54.62.146)  82.678 ms
13  149.6.138.234 (149.6.138.234)  89.306 ms te0-7-0-4.mag21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.76.138)  82.369 ms 149.6.138.234 (149.6.138.234)  89.512 ms
14  none.host.com (31.170.xx.xx)  80.498 ms  80.463 ms  87.959 ms

(Note: Choopa looks to have lower latency in this case, but notice that its max is 87.959 while NodePop stays at 83.55ms, NodePop also has less hops.)
```




```
NodePop to UK:
1  38.83.198.1 (38.83.198.1)  14.095 ms  14.150 ms  14.221 ms
 2  te0-6-0-6.ccr21.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.82.41)  0.891 ms  0.818 ms  0.794 ms
 3  be2095.mpd21.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.37)  6.474 ms be2094.ccr21.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.30.13)  7.012 ms  6.929 ms
 4  be2059.ccr21.jfk07.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.1.222)  6.861 ms be2057.ccr21.jfk07.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.80.178)  6.853 ms be2056.ccr21.jfk07.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.44.218)  6.669 ms
 5  tiscali.jfk07.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.10.90)  6.552 ms  6.372 ms  6.279 ms
 6  xe-9-0-0.lon25.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.180.50)  87.332 ms  93.924 ms  87.331 ms
 7  iomart-hosting-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.74.226)  89.937 ms  92.573 ms  88.150 ms
 8  610.net2.north.dc5.as20860.net (62.233.127.182)  86.019 ms  91.498 ms  88.412 ms
 9  465.core1.south.dc5.as20860.net (62.233.127.217)  86.058 ms  84.505 ms  84.836 ms
10  uk-cr01-sw03.bhost.net (87.117.211.170)  88.454 ms  91.602 ms  84.193 ms
11  none.host.com (109.169.xx.xx)  92.030 ms  85.940 ms  92.777 ms
12  none.host.com (109.169.xx.xx)  89.801 ms  91.837 ms  92.984 ms

Choopa to UK:
1  108.61.9.3.choopa.net (108.61.9.3)  0.032 ms  0.013 ms  0.011 ms
 2  ethernet7-4-br2.pnj1.choopa.net (108.61.81.221)  0.262 ms  0.247 ms  0.229 ms
 3  ae7.ar1.nyc3.us.nlayer.net (69.31.34.61)  2.552 ms ae3.ar2.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.95.5)  3.936 ms ae7.ar1.nyc3.us.nlayer.net (69.31.34.61)  2.523 ms
 4  ae0-315.nyc41.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.93)  0.711 ms ae5-30g.cr1.nyc2.us.nlayer.net (69.31.34.133)  1.156 ms  1.149 ms
 5  xe-7-2-2.lon25.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.187.254)  73.016 ms ae4-133.nyc20.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.13)  1.116 ms  1.092 ms
 6  xe-8-3-0.lon11.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.110.210)  69.058 ms  69.022 ms iomart-hosting-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.74.226)  70.019 ms
 7  610.net2.north.dc5.as20860.net (62.233.127.182)  80.212 ms iomart-hosting-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.74.102)  240.425 ms 610.net2.north.dc5.as20860.net (62.233.127.182)  72.157 ms
 8  590.core2.south.dc5.as20860.net (62.233.127.213)  71.496 ms  102.749 ms 593.net1.north.dc5.as20860.net (62.233.127.174)  98.911 ms
 9  uk-cr01-sw03.bhost.net (87.117.211.170)  110.122 ms 490.core1.south.dc5.as20860.net (62.233.127.209)  100.647 ms  100.646 ms
10  * uk-cr01-sw03.bhost.net (87.117.211.170)  100.602 ms  100.206 ms
11  none.host.com (109.169.xx.xx)  90.401 ms  90.379 ms  
12  none.host.com (109.169.xx.xx)  101.481 ms
```

Also there is native ipv6 available which is also a nice thing to see as my the hosts I have on Choopa are lacking in native ipv6.

Cheers!


----------



## ifox007 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey Zim, Please respond to my pm. You removed my vps account for " Abuse " reason, but that WAS NOT true. I didn't do anything against the TOS. I only used the VPS to run my Amazon Selling account. Please be FAIR AND HONEST!


----------

